

Foursquare Puts Money Before Privacy - drivelspigot
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/06/foursquare-privacy-funding

======
hartror
A little bit of sensationalism going on here, while they obviously did a very
poor job at communicating it doesn't point to a lack of caring about users. It
does point to a failure to communicate, something I am not surprised of from a
young company, especially one currently sealing a funding round.

~~~
spxdcz
I'm not so sure. As far as I can see, they've still only fixed 1 of 3 security
holes - which violate their own privacy policy - and yet have found the time
to both push this funding through (not a small effort) and highly publicize
it. Should they not be worrying more about their users' privacy than their PR?
I know that these are different 'roles' in the company, so it's not as simple
as pulling people off one thing and on to another, but it does feel a little
slimy.

------
BRadmin
Most interesting part of the story for me was:

"Wired.com also asked the prominent angel investor Chris Dixon by Twitter..."

Is this a customary practice for journalists now?

~~~
rsingel
No, but that's the only contact info listed for Dixon on his homepage or on
Hunch. I say this as the author of the article.

------
mcknz
I thought they put alcohol before privacy? Maybe that was before money. After
Google?

------
jistein
Is this really all that surprising to anyone? I wouldn't trust any of these
location services...even google Latitude. My location is just something way to
central to my privacy, and my safety, to be left to a company like this.
Money, emails, whatever else that can be stolen on the internet can be
recovered. But not my privacy.

